# Urgent:ACS Skills Assessment - Employee Reference Letter



## immi80 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hii.....

I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment. I have 6+ IT experience. And i have a masters in computers.

For ACS accessment i need to submit my current and previous employer letter.I have worked in 3 different companies including the one i am currently working. I have 1.5 years experience in the first company .It was a small company. *After i left the company they changed their name. But the experience letter which i am having is in the old name. So when i am getting the reference letter from them should i have to specify about the change in name in the reference letter or should I get it in the old name. *

Any kind of help is deeply appreciated.

Sincerely,

Raj


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Certainly would not hurt to make a note somewhere of the new company name and their new contact details if they have changed.


----------

